# That's why I carry a GUN.



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he’d compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates…you never know what you’re going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It’s not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money…I’ll them it’s in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I’ll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial…It’s a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I’m still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he’s pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He’s smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say “where to buddy?” and he responded with “start driving”…Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says “how much money do you guys make?”…I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes “how much cash do you have on you right now?”….That’s when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just “sharted”. He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I’m sure he’ll do the same to me. Anyway, I don’t know if you guys have “Conceal and Carry” in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It’s makes driving less nerve racking.


----------



## UberMalibu (Sep 6, 2014)

I'd love to but can an Uber salary even cover the most basic of guns? Lol


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


What a great avatar!!!


----------



## UberXNinja (Jul 12, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> I call BS on that.


How come it's always the guy with the 3 guns in the car that gets the shady black passenger from the bad side of town? I call BS on your entire story, but you will be a hero to many in this forum.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Doyle, I just dont know what to say about that post.......... maybe 3 guns is a few to many? Also we have fairly strict gun laws here, I accept your world is different to mine but I feel a bit uncomfortable about your post.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


Make sure that you "have a few" just before you hit the road. Get a good buzz and Uber on with guns blazzing


----------



## LenV (Aug 19, 2014)

"Nerve racking?" This software needs spell checker.


----------



## Uber Driver 007 (Jun 17, 2014)

I wouldn't wanna ride with your paranoid ass, frankly speaking.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


I thought you did felony time? Are you just "funnin us"?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Are bullets tax deductible?


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> I thought you did felony time? Are you just "funnin us"?


if youve done felony time arent you allowed to carry guns? ( please pardon my ignorance on this)


----------



## Desmo (Oct 17, 2014)

If you have have done felony time you won't pass the background check. Btw, you had me going until he claimed to have "sharted". I too call BS...


----------



## Timmy (Oct 17, 2014)

Timmy!


----------



## uberdriver (Aug 4, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


Has anybody ever heard of an entity called the NRA ? That sounds so similar to what they usually put out. Just saying....


----------



## Doyle Hargraves (Oct 11, 2014)

Desmo said:


> If you have have done felony time you won't pass the background check. Btw, you had me going until he claimed to have "sharted". I too call BS...


That stint that I did back '05 has been expunged. My background check took over three weeks to clear. I didn't have any priors before '05 or since then. (getting out)...Uber is very new to San Antonio (THEY NEED DRIVERS VERY BAD) and I don't think Uber cares about the backgrounds anyway. They want more drivers and probably let a lot of stuff slide. The guy said he "sharted" and I took his word for it, the proof was in the smell that permeated my vehicle. I had no business being on that side of town and probably overreacted to the situation. I'm thinking about not driving after midnight. Too many crazies out there! Now let the adults talk....


----------



## Desmo (Oct 17, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> That stint that I did back '05 has been expunged. My background check took over three weeks to clear. I didn't have any priors before '05 or since then. (getting out)...Uber is very new to San Antonio (THEY NEED DRIVERS VERY BAD) and I don't think Uber cares about the backgrounds anyway. They want more drivers and probably let a lot of stuff slide. The guy said he "sharted" and I took his word for it, the proof was in the smell that permeated my vehicle. I had no business being on that side of town and probably overreacted to the situation. I'm thinking about not driving after midnight. Too many crazies out there! Now let the adults talk....


Hey professor I was referring to a conceal permit. At least you admit to being a convicted felon regardless of an expungement. Are you sure it isn't "Now let the criminal talk"?...


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

i brought a hammer placed it under my seat so i can easily grab it

dont need to be licensed to carry


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Or "let the crazies talk"


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> That stint that I did back '05 has been expunged. My background check took over three weeks to clear. I didn't have any priors before '05 or since then. (getting out)...Uber is very new to San Antonio (THEY NEED DRIVERS VERY BAD) and I don't think Uber cares about the backgrounds anyway. They want more drivers and probably let a lot of stuff slide. The guy said he "sharted" and I took his word for it, the proof was in the smell that permeated my vehicle. I had no business being on that side of town and probably overreacted to the situation. I'm thinking about not driving after midnight. Too many crazies out there! Now let the adults talk....[/
> 
> Yes best stop at 12 and there will be at least one less crazy out there. After all you are the guy who had a few drinks before starting a shift.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If only Clint Eastwood was 40 yrs younger, I can see a role for him playing you in a movie called Pale Rider!


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

You've only got a one life, in contrary of what your Playstation mekes you believe.

Do what you got to do to defend yourself.

Ghetto assholes tried to trick me when I drove a cab in many ways.
They all know this trick: they hold in a fist a wrinkled dollar bill and ask you for change from a hundred. 
Their plan is to get the change before they give you that dollar.
If you don't have the change, they will try 10 gas stations to brake it till you get tired to waste your time on their games and let them leave. Or they will go "home" to some random building to bring you some smaller bills and jump over the fance behind that building.
They will leave you their empty purse or fake gold ring as collateral, to make you wait for your money forever double parked on a busy street and all kind of shit.
You in uber are lucky not dealing with this every day. 
Don't work in ghettos. You can live there to save money, but stay away with your ubers off there.


----------



## trunksra (Oct 18, 2014)

I carry a stun gun. Not the most effective weapon but better than nothing. I once picked a drunk fellow who became extremely angry when he thought I was going the wrong way... I was about 2 blocks away from his hotel when he started telling me "we got a big f#cking problem, pull over" I tried to reassure him we were almost there but he wasn't having it. He started rubbing his hands on his pants and I knew it was on. I reached for my stun and turned it on...told him I was pulling over in the next parking lot. I did...which also happened to be his hotel. His mind was blown... how could this be? He was so certain... he became extremely apologetic and shakes my hand. I should have known it was going to be trouble when he said "most of these uber drivers dont know where they are going" yeaaaaa riggghhhhht 1 star for you.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> That stint that I did back '05 has been expunged. My background check took over three weeks to clear. I didn't have any priors before '05 or since then. (getting out)...Uber is very new to San Antonio (THEY NEED DRIVERS VERY BAD) and I don't think Uber cares about the backgrounds anyway. They want more drivers and probably let a lot of stuff slide. The guy said he "sharted" and I took his word for it, the proof was in the smell that permeated my vehicle. I had no business being on that side of town and probably overreacted to the situation. I'm thinking about not driving after midnight. Too many crazies out there! Now let the adults talk....


Uber on Doyle!


----------



## Jodidec85 (Oct 14, 2014)

I think u pulled the gun out to soon.. And why did you have to be specific with the riders race??? Does it really matter?? U could have left that part out.. I have never had any issues with a passenger making me feel unsafe.. Uber has all the riders info why would they attempt anything?? They would just get caught anyways... Uber should know you carry your gun collection with you when you are "Providing there customers with safe rides.." cocking your gun like your gonna shoot some body.. Shame on u


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

This guy always posts bs...his avatar is a hint


----------



## Jodidec85 (Oct 14, 2014)

Why even waste time giving bullshit stories. Really he needs a life.. Or even a real job..


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Jodidec85 said:


> I think u pulled the gun out to soon.. And why did you have to be specific with the riders race??? Does it really matter?? U could have left that part out.. I have never had any issues with a passenger making me feel unsafe.. Uber has all the riders info why would they attempt anything?? They would just get caught anyways... Uber should know you carry your gun collection with you when you are "Providing there customers with safe rides.." cocking your gun like your gonna shoot some body.. Shame on u


Whilst I dont agree with doyle choice to carry an arsenal of guns the darwin awards prove there are stupid people willing to take risks. I dont believe that uber having riders details is enough of a deterant to stop some from attacking or threatening drivers.


----------



## UberDC (Jul 12, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


You won't have time to reach for stupid gun if a passenger suddenly decides to just blow your brains out through your headrest.


----------



## trunksra (Oct 18, 2014)

UberDC said:


> You won't have time to reach for stupid gun if a passenger suddenly decides to just blow your brains out through your headrest.


 Sad but true.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Way too much Hollywood here. But it gives a great idea for a movie. Edward Norton would make a great psycho vigilante rideshare driver, removing drunks, ******s and other undesirables from the streets.


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


Here's your Bullshit...
The SR9 does not have a traditional hammer where you can manually slide the hammer back.
The SR9 is a Striker Fired Pistol. Depending on manufacturer, there are some different setups, but typically the pulling of the trigger will cause spring loaded tension to the striker. Upon the trigger pull breaking point, the striker is released, quickly moves forward, striking the cartridge, sending the bullet down range.
Glocks are all Striker Fired, which is why there is no visible hammer, despite what rapper Ludacris may have said about his Twin Glock 40's with the cock back.

Hope the original poster did not just shart himself.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Here's your Bullshit...
> The SR9 does not have a traditional hammer where you can manually slide the hammer back.
> The SR9 is a Striker Fired Pistol. Depending on manufacturer, there are some different setups, but typically the pulling of the trigger will cause spring loaded tension to the striker. Upon the trigger pull breaking point, the striker is released, quickly moves forward, striking the cartridge, sending the bullet down range.
> Glocks are all Striker Fired, which is why there is no visible hammer, despite what rapper Ludacris may have said about his Twin Glock 40's with the cock back.
> ...


I didn't know weapons geeks even existed. Your knowledge on the subject is most comprehensive.

Anyway, welcome to the forum.


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Here's your Bullshit...
> The SR9 does not have a traditional hammer where you can manually slide the hammer back.
> The SR9 is a Striker Fired Pistol. Depending on manufacturer, there are some different setups, but typically the pulling of the trigger will cause spring loaded tension to the striker. Upon the trigger pull breaking point, the striker is released, quickly moves forward, striking the cartridge, sending the bullet down range.
> Glocks are all Striker Fired, which is why there is no visible hammer, despite what rapper Ludacris may have said about his Twin Glock 40's with the cock back.
> ...


BAM! - Shots Fired!


----------



## jakob (Jul 16, 2014)

I stopped reading after "black guy" 

You should not be driving; you are looking for trouble .


----------



## IEUber (Aug 29, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


I work in San Bernardino California. And I have mine 
40 S&w sigma 
" glock clone lol"


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I carry a Diet Coke. God help the person that set up a Uber account with a credit card and tries to take my $10 dollars in cash!


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I carry a Diet Coke.


...and a pocket full of mentos


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

Why does anyone on this forum think @Doyle Hargraves stories are non fiction? His stories are funny, but since many members on here respond as if his stories are real, the integrity of this forum is suspect.

For God's sake google "Doyle Hargraves" and get your head out of your ass.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Karl Childers said:


> Why does anyone on this forum think @Doyle Hargraves stories are non fiction? His stories are funny, but since many members on here respond as if his stories are real, the integrity of this forum is suspect.
> 
> For God's sake google "Doyle Hargraves" and get your head out of your ass.


And here I thought it was Travis Kalenick posting under a different nomdeplume


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Karl Childers said:


> Why does anyone on this forum think @Doyle Hargraves stories are non fiction? His stories are funny, but since many members on here respond as if his stories are real, the integrity of this forum is suspect.
> 
> For God's sake google "Doyle Hargraves" and get your head out of your ass.


what? Not one line from slingblade in that post of yours? We're not all as ignorant as you think we are. Umm hmm


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

suewho said:


> what? Not one line from slingblade in that post of yours? We're not all as ignorant as you think we are. Umm hmm


I wanna be baptized.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Karl Childers said:


> I wanna be baptized.


Next time a pax asks me about local restaurants I'm gonna say "I like mustard" and low hum uh huh.


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Next time a pax asks me about local restaurants I'm gonna say "I like mustard" and low hum uh huh.


Coffee makes me nervous when I drink it. Mmm.


----------



## suewho (Sep 27, 2014)

Karl Childers said:


> Coffee makes me nervous when I drink it. Mmm.


I knew it wouldnt last. Why dont you find a slingblade fan forum and quote your lines there. Please.


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

suewho said:


> I knew it wouldnt last. Why dont you find a slingblade fan forum and quote your lines there. Please.


You know better than that. You ought not say that them words.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Karl Childers said:


> You know better than that. You ought not say that them words.


go get a life and stop putting up obsurd comments. Or please add something remotely related to the discussion


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

unter ling said:


> please add something remotely related to the discussion


I don't reckon there was one from the start. Umm hmm.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The real Karl Childers - Umm hmm!


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks Syd, we have a poor imitation here


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Jodidec85 said:


> I think u pulled the gun out to soon.. And why did you have to be specific with the riders race??? Does it really matter?? U could have left that part out.. I have never had any issues with a passenger making me feel unsafe.. Uber has all the riders info why would they attempt anything?? They would just get caught anyways... Uber should know you carry your gun collection with you when you are "Providing there customers with safe rides.." cocking your gun like your gonna shoot some body.. Shame on u


Doyle is ready to "rate" his unruly riders with a blast in the face. Go get 'em Doyle.


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

He was gonna hurt that boy.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

The penny just dropped

Our 2 entertaining contributors - Doyle Hargreaves and Karl Childers are the same person - he was probably Travis K earlier on.

Sorry if I'm the only person here that missed that, but it's been fun watching.


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Thanks Syd, we have a poor imitation here


I fixed it. It's workin' pretty good now.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Karl Childers said:


> Why does anyone on this forum think @Doyle Hargraves stories are non fiction? His stories are funny, but since many members on here respond as if his stories are real, the integrity of this forum is suspect.
> 
> For God's sake google "Doyle Hargraves" and get your head out of your ass.


...what integrity? ON this forum, we vent.....we bullshit...and sometimes we are dead serious. Can't YOU tell the difference?
Sick 'em Doyle......


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

At least as doyle hargraves he was entertaining, as karl he is just a tool. May be he should be locked in a room with the boys from deliverance. Cue banjoe music.


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

Worcester Sauce said:


> ...what integrity? ON this forum, we vent.....we bullshit...and sometimes we are dead serious. Can't YOU tell the difference?
> Sick 'em Doyle......


I can, I reckon. Umm hmm. Just thinking bout that them others. They turned me loose from the nervous hospital.


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

unter ling said:


> At least as doyle hargraves he was entertaining, as karl he is just a tool. May be he should be locked in a room with the boys from deliverance. Cue banjoe music.


Not funny 'ha-ha', funny queer. I've heard it said that way.


----------



## Karl Childers (Oct 24, 2014)

Alright boys. I'm meeting up with Frank to play that there football game. You all take care. Hope en we made friends right off the bat. Don't nobody ever change that. I kindly want to put my arm around you, then I'm gonna get up out of here and leave.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

Karl Childers said:


> Why does anyone on this forum think @Doyle Hargraves stories are non fiction? His stories are funny, but since many members on here respond as if his stories are real, the integrity of this forum is suspect.
> 
> For God's sake google "Doyle Hargraves" and get your head out of your ass.


all this from Karl Childers...


----------



## josolo (Sep 27, 2014)

Karl Childers said:


> Why does anyone on this forum think @Doyle Hargraves stories are non fiction? His stories are funny, but since many members on here respond as if his stories are real, the integrity of this forum is suspect.
> 
> For God's sake google "Doyle Hargraves" and get your head out of your ass.


Doyle Hargraves is fiction but his avatar is of Dwight Yoakum who grew up down the street from me so DH annoys me in a special kind of way.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Jodidec85 said:


> Why even waste time giving bullshit stories. Really he needs a life.. Or even a real job..


I for one could use a real job. In the meantime I'll be reading the stories others post here...


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

if it entertains, why the hell not? or you just pissed it's taking you away from dancing with the stars?


----------



## SoBeUBER (Aug 27, 2014)

Desmo said:


> If you have have done felony time you won't pass the background check. Btw, you had me going until he claimed to have "sharted". I too call BS...


not exactly true...read closer..there is a background check on the last 7 years....if you did 10 years in prison, but got out in 2006..you are cleared to drive for uber unless you are a registered sex offender...


----------



## Nitasha (Oct 28, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


Hey Doyle, I'm a reporter and I was hoping that we might be able to speak about the gun-carrying claim you made in this thread. Happy to chat on background or even off-the-record. Nitashatiku AT gmail


----------



## MiamiFlyer (Sep 22, 2014)

Nitasha said:


> Hey Doyle, I'm a reporter and I was hoping that we might be able to speak about the gun-carrying claim you made in this thread. Happy to chat on background or even off-the-record. Nitashatiku AT gmail


Nitasha, Its a made up story, from a guy who's screen shot and user name is from the movie Sling Blade.
I call out the big fault in this story earlier in this thread.
Don't go put this crap on your gawker as if its a real story.

Your local uber driver might be carrying a gun for protection. It is not against their rules of service.
Lyft does have a policy against them for both drivers and passengers. Some might ignore that rule.


----------



## Nitasha (Oct 28, 2014)

@MiamiFlyer Thanks for responding. I read through the thread and got the Sling Blade reference before I posted. I'm trying to find out more information about the rule and how it's exercised.


----------



## timmyolo (Sep 5, 2014)

SoBeUBER said:


> not exactly true...read closer..there is a background check on the last 7 years....if you did 10 years in prison, but got out in 2006..you are cleared to drive for uber unless you are a registered sex offender...


I think the background check is in reference to obtaining and carrying a firearm, not driving for uber


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

unter ling said:


> At least as doyle hargraves he was entertaining, as karl he is just a tool. May be he should be locked in a room with the boys from deliverance. Cue banjoe music.


I likes Karl ummmhmmm


----------



## Narkos (Aug 5, 2014)

Desmo said:


> If you have have done felony time you won't pass the background check. Btw, you had me going until he claimed to have "sharted". I too call BS...


You can get around the whole background check thing. In AZ private party gun sales don't require a background check, so, technically, you could sell to a felon without knowing that the person is a felon. You can only get in trouble if you knowingly sell to a felon.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Hell yeah, I have my CWP and a Glock .45 

BTW 1 in 5 Floridians are armed.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Orlando_Driver said:


> BTW 1 in 5 Floridians are armed.


1 in 5 Floridians are legally armed. Add in all the armed felons and 3 in 5 Floridians are armed.


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> 1 in 5 Floridians are legally armed. Add in all the armed felons and 3 in 5 Floridians are armed.


That's why I have a Bushmaster in the trunk with 4 spare 30 round clips...


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

MiamiFlyer said:


> Your local uber driver might be carrying a gun for protection. It is not against their rules of service.
> Lyft does have a policy against them for both drivers and passengers. Some might ignore that rule.


Excuse me sir, I need to scan you with this metal detector before you enter my vehicle to ensure that you're adhering to Lyft's no weapons policy for riders...


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

This gives me an idea for a halloween costume. TSA, and wand all the pax.


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


Brother Doyle...you are an inspiration


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

I carry a Bersa Thunder .380 with frangible hollow points and yes I have my CHL. I don't carry so much for my protection as 80% of my clientele are college kids and of that about 50 - 60% are young very hot girls wearing very little and I'm dropping them off on a dark street in front of their house, I always wait until they are safe inside with the door closed before I leave but that being said should some asshole decide she's an easy target I have no problem coming out of that car and changing his mind permanently.
Now I've read on here people stating "well UBER has all their details" well I hate to burst your bubble but it isn't that hard to set up a fake account, had quit a few that got 1 stared out and they proceeded to set up another account.


----------



## Courageous (Sep 18, 2014)

Dierwolf said:


> I carry a Bersa Thunder .380 with frangible hollow points and yes I have my CHL. I don't carry so much for my protection as 80% of my clientele are college kids and of that about 50 - 60% are young very hot girls wearing very little and I'm dropping them off on a dark street in front of their house, I always wait until they are safe inside with the door closed before I leave but that being said should some asshole decide she's an easy target I have no problem coming out of that car and changing his mind permanently.
> Now I've read on here people stating "well UBER has all their details" well I hate to burst your bubble but it isn't that hard to set up a fake account, had quit a few that got 1 stared out and they proceeded to set up another account.


I want one! How much does a piece like that go for ? Just curious.


----------



## Dierwolf (Oct 31, 2014)

Courageous said:


> I want one! How much does a piece like that go for ? Just curious.


There about $330 here.


----------



## ATLrider (Oct 16, 2014)

i just saw someone walk into the uber iphone swap in meet. with a glock on his holster. (open carry) no one said a word.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

*Collected Works of Doyle Hargraves, revived for your enjoyment!*


----------



## Orlando_Driver (Jul 14, 2014)

I carry a .45 Glock because the state issued me a license !!


----------



## Uber Kraus (Jun 10, 2015)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


For the life of me I just can't understand why you didn't jack him for the Benjamin.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I miss Doyle....


----------



## Sherif Elkattawy (May 25, 2015)

Nitasha said:


> Hey Doyle, I'm a reporter and I was hoping that we might be able to speak about the gun-carrying claim you made in this thread. Happy to chat on background or even off-the-record. Nitashatiku AT gmail


I can come up with a story if you pay me.


----------



## Dan Dixon (Jul 10, 2015)

suewho said:


> if youve done felony time arent you allowed to carry guns? ( please pardon my ignorance on this)


If you have a Felony conviction in the U.S. you can be arrested for having any type of gun in your possession. Not that it stops felons from owning guns, gun laws only affect those who obey laws.


----------



## Jose_A (Jul 5, 2015)

Because I drive in DC, I only carry a knife. I've only ever had to pull it once when this really sketchy guy tried to force his way into the car. The actual pax were a group of 6 girls, and they started freaking out. I told him to get out and pulled the knife. They actually thanked me for that. This wasn't EOTR or far northeast; this was at the Georgetown waterfront.

If I didn't drive in DC or Maryland, I'd always carry my G19.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Doyle Hargraves said:


> If Forrest Gump was an Uber driver, he'd compare picking up customers to a box of chocolates&#8230;you never know what you're going to get. I keep a Ruger SR9 in my side door jam and a .357 Colt Python is on the inside of my center console lid. It's not IF, but WHEN I finally get held up, the pax is prolly going to want money&#8230;I'll them it's in the console. I open the console and that Python will take care of BIDness. I generally wear a sport coat (dinner jacket) when I drive and most of the time I'll holster a neat little .38 Smith & Wesson Centennial&#8230;It's a snub-nose with an enclosed hammer. Really light gun. Had a close call yesterday evening. This customer was really shady. He was a black guy and said very few words when he got in. I'm still kicking myself for driving over to that bad side of town to pick this guy up. Oh well, I pull up and he's pacing back and forth on the sidewalk. He's smoking a cigarette and I asked him to put it out. He gets in and I say "where to buddy?" and he responded with "start driving"&#8230;Anyway, as we are driving I look in my rear-view mirror and see his black eyes staring at me. He then says "how much money do you guys make?"&#8230;I said it was very little and nobody ever tips. He then goes "how much cash do you have on you right now?"&#8230;.That's when I smoothly pulled the Ruger 9 out of the door jam and gently slid the hammer back as I held the gun with my right hand on the console. Once he heard and saw that distinct metal clang of the weapon being engaged. He told me to let him out now because he just "sharted". He claimed he asked that question because he was going to tip me, but only had a $100 bill and was wondering if I had change. I call BS on that. I gave him a 1 STAR rating and I'm sure he'll do the same to me. Anyway, I don't know if you guys have "Conceal and Carry" in your state, but if you do. Get your license! It's makes driving less nerve racking.


my view is that your odds of being killed or greater if you have a gun then if you don't have a gun you .make any sudden moves with a gun pointing your head and you're a dead man keep that in mind.

I was held up at gunpoint, once, thrown in the backseat of a Cadillac , with a lady driving and the robber pointing a gun by my side demanding my wallet , if I made any sudden moves or reach for pistol he would have shot me , thank God I didn't have a pistol tempting me to make that sudden move , so I played it cool and he finally let me go, and all I lost was my drivers license and $19 and the wallet. also be extremely mindful of what you watch happen in movies where robbers or people with guns are often thwarted by the good guy never really happens like that in real life. (Though it could, of course, I'm just saying don't let the movies influence your moves).


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

osii said:


> This gives me an idea for a halloween costume. TSA, and wand all the pax.


Don't forget rubber gloves and Vaseline.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> my view is that your odds of being killed or greater if you have a gun then if you don't have a gun you .make any sudden moves with a gun pointing your head and you're a dead man keep that in mind.
> 
> I was held up at gunpoint, once, thrown in the backseat of a Cadillac , with a lady driving and the robber pointing a gun by my side demanding my wallet , if I made any sudden moves or reach for pistol he would have shot me , thank God I didn't have a pistol tempting me to make that sudden move , so I played it cool and he finally let me go, and all I lost was my drivers license and $19 and the wallet. also be extremely mindful of what you watch happen in movies where robbers or people with guns are often thwarted by the good guy never really happens like that in real life. (Though it could, of course, I'm just saying don't let the movies influence your moves).


If you are silly enough that having a gun makes you think you are bullet proof then by all means keep far away from them. Most people though have more sense than that.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Old thread. RIP


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.harborfreight.com/20-oz-Steel-Antishock-Professional-Rip-Hammer-60517.html

I believe this is legal in all 50 states.


----------



## Renaldow (Jul 17, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> my view is that your odds of being killed or greater if you have a gun then if you don't have a gun you .make any sudden moves with a gun pointing your head and you're a dead man keep that in mind.
> 
> I was held up at gunpoint, once, thrown in the backseat of a Cadillac , with a lady driving and the robber pointing a gun by my side demanding my wallet , if I made any sudden moves or reach for pistol he would have shot me , thank God I didn't have a pistol tempting me to make that sudden move , so I played it cool and he finally let me go, and all I lost was my drivers license and $19 and the wallet. also be extremely mindful of what you watch happen in movies where robbers or people with guns are often thwarted by the good guy never really happens like that in real life. (Though it could, of course, I'm just saying don't let the movies influence your moves).


First, glad to know you survived that incident. I hope you sought help dealing with the trauma of that event afterwards.

Secondly, your thinking is somewhat flawed. I agree, if someone has a gun in your ribs, pulling your own gun is a bad move. That's why most people would not. At that point you admit to yourself that they have the drop on you and you've got the smelly end of the poop stick, then hope for the best. Having a gun doesn't make you Superman or Dirty Harry. A gun is an equalizer, and what that means is it allows anyone to be able to exert deadly force in a physical engagement. Doesn't matter if you're facing Andre the Giant (RIP) and you're an 88 year old woman in a wheel chair, you can take that mothertrucker out if you need to. Unless that mothertrucker already stuck a gun in your ribs, then you're screwed. That happens in life, as you unfortunately know, and no number of guns in any caliber will help you. That doesn't illegitimize carrying a gun if you feel that is necessary. There are plenty of other potentially deadly situations where carrying one and using it makes a lot of sense. Your situations just wasn't one of those. Sure, there are people who would be tempted to go for it and wind up dead. That's darwinism in action, there's nothing you, I or anyone can do about that.

Again, glad you are still among us!


----------



## python134r (Jul 24, 2015)

You can have felonies, as long as they are not bad....hehe....and a long time ago.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

D Town said:


> If you are silly enough that having a gun makes you think you are bullet proof then by all means keep far away from them. Most people though have more sense than that.


all of your sensibilities ( just may) get severely distorted when you are actually confronted with a gun pointed at you.
Maybe you'll be cool, maybe you'll forget, the moment is very tense, as tense as any moment of serious danger to your life can be.
In that situation I was faced, not having a gun actually saved my life. A lot of people, including myself, having a gun on their person, would have
been tempted to use it. But, we'll never know the truth of that, it's just a gut feeling, and to say "most people have more sense than that", well......
I just don't know about that, a majority of a given population voted for Hitler. I don't know that most people have much sense at all, if history is any indication. Would it be "sensible" if I declared that having a gun gives one an inflated feeling of security?

I should think it would be a fair statement.


----------



## D Town (Apr 8, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> all of your sensibilities ( just may) get severely distorted when you are actually confronted with a gun pointed at you.
> Maybe you'll be cool, maybe you'll forget, the moment is very tense, as tense as any moment of serious danger to your life can be.
> In that situation I was faced, not having a gun actually saved my life. A lot of people, including myself, having a gun on their person, would have
> been tempted to use it. But, we'll never know the truth of that, it's just a gut feeling, and to say "most people have more sense than that", well......
> ...


Godwin's law....

And I've had guns pointed at me more than once. Been shot at more than once. I can say with 100% certainty that having a gun has saved my life more than once and I personally know others who can say the same thing. The argument you're making is that because a gun might make you feel safer you're less safe. In that case we need to do away with seat belts - you'll drive less reckless if you have more chance of dying, cross walks - you won't step out into the street and get hit, and pretty much anything else someone might use to safeguard life and limb....because....Hitler for some reason...I guess...

If you think you don't have the judgement to not pull a firearm every time someone gets loud with you then by all means DON'T carry a gun. No one who doesn't have the sense to only use it when their life is threatened should carry one but other peoples skittishness or incompetence shouldn't preclude me from protecting myself. Just like the millions who can't drive to save their lives - literally - doesn't mean I can't have a car. And cars seriously literally do kill WAY more people in this country than guns ever will.


----------



## HOUTXRon (Aug 23, 2015)

Those doubting him may find themselves in the same shitty position one day (minus the protection), may live to post their even crazier story here, and be doubted.

Ubering is no less dangerous than driving a taxicab. Don't be lulled into a sense of false security because you think someone has provided their CC and phone info. These days with ID theft becoming a norm, anything is possible.

Another poster mentioned on this site somewhere that being deactivated by Uber is far better than being permanently deactivated.


----------

